# Pics of Thor



## Windrunner50 (May 9, 2011)

Thor at 7 weeks, and at 14 weeks!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Aww, what a handsome boy! His markings are very striking.


----------



## Windrunner50 (May 9, 2011)

Thor lounging at 10 months!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I love his color. He's is a cutie!


----------

